# Cheaper EQJ And Expensive Arcadia Luminaire Questions!



## R1ch13 (11 Oct 2008)

Hey guys!

Ive been looking at these 2 luminaires recently.

x3 54watt T5 bulbs in a 120cm Luminaire.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=360094946004

x4 39watt T5 bulbs in a 120 Luminaire.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4x39W-T5-Ligh...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

They both look really good i think, and ive heard alot of good things about them.

But one problem i have is, what length bulbs would they be.... Ive emailed the seller twice and have had no reply.

Ive looked for arcadia bulbs for them, but thats no use when i dont know the length.

I was thinking the 54watt one would be easier to source bulbs for, and by looking at the pics the bulbs seem to span the whole length of the luminaire so maybe around 46inch?

With all these problems in mind i thought to myself wouldnt it be easier buying the arcadia 4ft overtank luminaire as lots of you guys have them. What size bulbs do you use in them, and where do you get them.

Ive read alot and cant find anything telling me the length of bulb needed for them 

Any Help will be greatly appreciated

Richie


----------



## R1ch13 (11 Oct 2008)

*Re: Cheap And Expensive Luminaire Questions!*

Yet again...

Im a god damn dumb ass and miss the HUGEEE sticky right above my post 

GAHH!

Sorry guys.

Now the only question i have is...

Would you go for the cheaper luminaire or the more expensive arcadia luminaire?

Richie


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Oct 2008)

*Re: Cheap And Expensive Luminaire Questions!*

it depends on what lighting levels you want, higher or lower??


----------



## R1ch13 (11 Oct 2008)

*Re: Cheap And Expensive Luminaire Questions!*

I would ideally like around 3WPG 

I dont want too much, but i dont want too little so 3WPG seems good to me.

Which the x3 54 watt "cheap" luminaire would provide bang on....

Id probably use it with a 8 hour straight photoperiod as 3WPG isnt too excessive in my opinion.

But not knowing what lengths of bulb it takes, is a tad worrying... what if i get it and it takes shorter bulbs then i expected and i cant source any decent ones ?

I would like to use one of the combos in the sticky in this section, (sylvania grolux and osram skywhite or something haha)

Now that ive started to think about getting a good arcadia one, the photoperiod id most likely use is ...

2-5pm x2 54W Tubes (3hours)
5-7pm x4 54W Tubes (2hours)
7-10pm x2 54W Tubes (3hours)

Because i think 4WPG on for 8 hours straight is a bit much considering im just starting out on the whole high tech side of things.


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Oct 2008)

*Re: Cheap And Expensive Luminaire Questions!*

i would imagine they were this

http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs- ... att-1149mm

i know a few people on here who use EQJ, so maybe change the title of the thread.


----------



## billy boy (12 Oct 2008)

*Re: Cheap And Expensive Luminaire Questions!*

aaronnorth is spot they are 1149mm, its a very good unit it does the job very well for my set up


----------



## R1ch13 (12 Oct 2008)

Thats absolutely amazing help lads!

Thanks alot!

Im well chuffed now. aslong as your sure they use 1149mm bulbs.

That means i can use the bulbs i want.

This combo.
x1
http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs-Tubes/Grolux/T5-54W-Grolux-Sylvania-54-Watt
x2
http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bu...uorescent-Tube-54W-880-Skywhite-Osram-54-Watt

Allright idea?

Thanks a tonne btw guys 

Now i just need to try and get one of those EQJ luminaires at a not too bad price lol

I was bidding on one and it went right up over the buy it now price, so i stopped.

Need to go and see if they have anymore up yet


----------



## billy boy (12 Oct 2008)

They are 1149mm lol, as i have the 120cm luminaire from eqj and running the combo your planning to use, which i got from lampspecs.(good service btw, here within 3 days)
If i remember right eqj list one 120 luminaire a week on a low start, I had to wait 3 weeks before i got my one,at a good price, which i got for Â£80 + p+p   

good luck and happy bidding


----------



## R1ch13 (12 Oct 2008)

billy boy said:
			
		

> They are 1149mm lol, as i have the 120cm luminaire from eqj and running the combo your planning to use, which i got from lampspecs.(good service btw, here within 3 days)
> If i remember right eqj list one 120 luminaire a week on a low start, I had to wait 3 weeks before i got my one,at a good price, which i got for Â£80 + p+p
> 
> good luck and happy bidding



Thanks soo much billy boy.

Now thats my lighting sorted 

Yeah ive noticed they put one up every week to staring at a quid.

They have everything else they sell in the buy it now section aswell as bidding..

But they only seem to do this luminaire in bidding.

Soo it could take me a whileee lol

But ill just keep trying i guess 

Cheers alot

Richie


----------



## Themuleous (16 Oct 2008)

Ive got that exact setup, 120cm EQJ luminary, with 2x Osram 880 and 1x growlux.  Its a new tank so I'm not sure what the issue was with the plants not growing, but they seem to have adjusted now and are staring to grow and pearl more.

JamesC swears by the cheapo T5 tubes.

Sam

EDIT - I dont know if its true or not, but I do find plants take a while to get used to T5 lighting, not sure why perhaps the increase in intensity.


----------



## R1ch13 (28 Oct 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Ive got that exact setup, 120cm EQJ luminary, with 2x Osram 880 and 1x growlux.  Its a new tank so I'm not sure what the issue was with the plants not growing, but they seem to have adjusted now and are staring to grow and pearl more.
> 
> JamesC swears by the cheapo T5 tubes.
> 
> ...



Ohhhh thanks for the info. 

I wanna see this tank


----------



## Themuleous (28 Oct 2008)

Heres a pic of the tank as it is now and also the lighting so you can see the colours.










Sam


----------

